# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Можно ли обновляться, "перепрыгивая" через несколько релизов?

## dimetar

Здравствуйте!
 У меня сейчас установлена 1С 8.2 Базовая бухгалтерия 2.0.43.6. Могу ли я обновить её, скачав и установив конфигурацию 2.0.59.6?

----------


## arccos6pi

не можете

----------


## avm3110

> Могу ли я обновить её, скачав и установив конфигурацию 2.0.59.6?


Вы явно путаете "обновление" и "установку".
*Установить*  Вы можете любую конфигурацию, хоть младшего, хоть сколь угодно старшего релиза (правда возникает проблема переноса данных в текущем релизе во вновь установленную конфигурацию).
*Обновить*  конфигурацию можно только с тех релизов для которого данное обновление предназначено. Причем общее правило обновлений это всегда "up", обновлений "down" по релизам не существует.

----------


## dimetar

Вы явно путаете "обновление" и "установку". 

Скорее всего, так и есть.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, что мне нужно сделать, чтобы "превратить" мою нынешнюю версию в наиболее современную.

----------


## avm3110

> чтобы "превратить" мою нынешнюю версию в наиболее современную.


Это элементарно:
1. Посмотреть свой текущий релиз
2. Посмотреть какой релиз является сейчас актуальным.
3. Скачать дистрибутивы основных обновления с текущего релиза до актуального
4. Установить скаченные дистрибутивы
5. Последовательно обновить текущую конфигурацию до актуальной последовательным обновлением на каждый последующий релиз.

Или же.
Установить актуальный релиз в "чистую базу" и с помощью КД 2.0 (Конвертация данных 2.0) перенести данные из текущей базы в чистую базу актуального релиза

Удачи

----------

dimetar (30.09.2014), Tornado_ (10.10.2016)

----------


## dimetar

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Pokxac6c

*avm3110*,

---------- Post added at 12:52 ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 ----------

Отправьте  релизу конфигурации 2.0.59.6 (с 58-по 61)
Заранее очень благодарна

----------


## Аксюта1

> *avm3110*,
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:52 ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 ----------
> 
> Отправьте  релизу конфигурации 2.0.59.6 (с 58-по 61)
> Заранее очень благодарна


Здравствуйте)
У меня тоже проблемы с этим же обновлением!Мне не хватает Базовой 2.0.60.3
Отправьте мне тоже пожалуйста))

----------


## avm3110

> Отправьте релизу конфигурации 2.0.59.6





> Отправьте мне тоже пожалуйста)


Хм-м-м. А в чем сложность взять все что нужно самим из любезно предоставленной ссылки - http://turbo.to/download/folder/1596547

----------


## downtaun

Скачиваете последнюю полную версию программы и обновляетесь. Я обновлял, вроде все хорошо. Или я чего то не так делал))

----------


## lomaster

> Установить актуальный релиз в "чистую базу" и с помощью КД 2.0 (Конвертация данных 2.0) перенести данные из текущей базы в чистую базу актуального релиза


Научите пожалуйста как правильно работать с КД 2.0, где ее скачать. 

Извените за глупость:)

---------- Post added at 17:51 ---------- Previous post was at 17:47 ----------

Что будет если рабочую базу с релизом 2.0.51.6 сравнить и объединить с конфигурацией из файла?

----------


## avm3110

> Научите пожалуйста как правильно работать с КД 2.0


В двух словах не расскажешь. Есть книги по КД, есть разные курсы (как на очных курсах, так и в виде видеокурсов). Ищите и обрящите.




> где ее скачать.


Тут (в шапку) заглянуть не пробовали?  - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!





> Что будет если рабочую базу с релизом 2.0.51.6 сравнить и объединить с конфигурацией из файла?


В зависимости от того, что за конфа в том файле с которым объединяете, в зависимости от того каков приоритет операции объединения. Т.е. если не понимаете что делаете, то лучше это с рабочей базой не делать.

----------

lomaster (09.02.2015)

----------


## lomaster

Спасибо, смотрю в книгу...)))

---------- Post added at 11:50 ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 ----------

В инструкции по обновлению конфигурации написано, что первоначально нужно выгрузить базу, затем установить нужный пакет обновления, далее через конфигуратор применить данное обновление. После этого сказано, что необходимо сделать "тестирование и исправление....". Мне необходимо обновить конфигурацию редакции 2.0.51.6 до версии 2.0.64.8. Означает ли это, что нужно после каждого обновления делать "тестирование и исправление....", а этих обновлений более 10, или же достаточно сделать "тестирование и исправление...." после установки последнего пакетаИИ

----------


## avm3110

> Означает ли это, что нужно


Нужно понимать, для чего делается те или иные действия. Хотя безусловно возможно повторять все "тупо механистически", но как правило это приводит к большой не эффективности труда (основное количество пара уходит в гудок).

Ну например - "сделать выгрузку". Этот совет относится к разряду "правильного ведения архивных копий". Можно ли это правил совсем *не* выполнять? Безусловно можно, но если в результате обновления произойдёт какой-либо файл, то вы окажетесь перед разбитым корытом (рабочая база повреждена, а актуальной архивной копии нет. Можно ли это *не* делать перед каждым обновлением? Безусловно можно, но если у вас при 20-м апе произойдёт файл, то все затраченное время будет выброшено в трэш. Тоже самое относится к операции тестирование и обновление. Ну например какой смысл каждый раз перед обновлением делать упаковку базы и переиндексацию, если при обновлении все равно база будет "раздута" и будет созданы новые индексы? Какой смысл делать пересчет итогов все 20 раз при апе, если все операции апа делаются в течении дня и никаких изменений с этой точки зрения не происходит? Но означает ли все вышесказанное, что "тестирование и исправление" это "вредная операция"? Нет, ни в кое мере, это очень нужная и полезная операция, которую обязательно нужно проводить (понимая при этом все плюсы и минусы любых своих действий).

----------

lomaster (09.02.2015), tymyuu (06.04.2016)

----------


## Lee

Для обновления базы не обязательно устанавливать все релизы по порядку.
Необходимо скачать и установить актуальный дистрибутив обновления и полный дистрибутив. 
Они установятся в один каталог с номером релиза (например 2.0.64.9). Там должны быть файлы 1Cv8.cf - полный дистрибутив и 1Cv8.cfu - обновление.
В конфигураторе при обновлении выбрать пункт "Выбор файла обновления", и в поле "Укажите файл обновления:" указать путь к файлу 1Cv8.cf 
Дальше действовать как обычно при обновлении.

Проверенно неоднократно. Я таким образом обновлял базы через 10-15 релизов.
Удачи!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Для обновления базы не обязательно устанавливать все релизы по порядку.
> Необходимо скачать и установить актуальный дистрибутив обновления и полный дистрибутив. 
> Они установятся в один каталог с номером релиза (например 2.0.64.9). Там должны быть файлы 1Cv8.cf - полный дистрибутив и 1Cv8.cfu - обновление.
> В конфигураторе при обновлении выбрать пункт "Выбор файла обновления", и в поле "Укажите файл обновления:" указать путь к файлу 1Cv8.cf 
> Дальше действовать как обычно при обновлении.
> 
> Проверенно неоднократно. Я таким образом обновлял базы через 10-15 релизов.
> Удачи!


ага,а некоторые до сих пор архивы делают выгрузкой в DT
и это тоже проверено не однократно..до того момента пока DT не загрузится...

----------


## avm3110

> и это тоже проверено не однократно..до того момента пока DT не загрузится...


Ну например я за 10 лет работы с 8-кой - с таким лично никогда не сталкивался (хотя число выгрузок за это время за десяток тысяч перевалило точно) . Что делаю не так? Может у вас есть личный пример, что после корректной выгрузки в dt, обратно dtшник загрузить не получилось?

----------


## Lee

> ага,а некоторые до сих пор архивы делают выгрузкой в DT
> и это тоже проверено не однократно..до того момента пока DT не загрузится...


а при чем тут архивация? вопрос про обновления был.
я описал штатный способ обновления без необходимости установки всех пропущенных релизов.

странные вы люди..

----------


## avm3110

> странные вы люди..


Ну вопрос "странности" он относителен :mad:

Выгрузка через dt-файл, есть штатный механизм 1С, а вот обновление "штатно" идёт через cfu-файл в "последовательном режиме", обновление "через релизы" посредством cf-файла есть недокументированная фича.
.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> обновление "через релизы" посредством cf-файла есть недокументированная фича


Ну это не совсем верно
http://1c-pro.ru/threads/opisanie-fa...jatie-8.32451/

----------


## badsanta256

> Для обновления базы не обязательно устанавливать все релизы по порядку.
> Необходимо скачать и установить актуальный дистрибутив обновления и полный дистрибутив. 
> Они установятся в один каталог с номером релиза (например 2.0.64.9). Там должны быть файлы 1Cv8.cf - полный дистрибутив и 1Cv8.cfu - обновление.
> В конфигураторе при обновлении выбрать пункт "Выбор файла обновления", и в поле "Укажите файл обновления:" указать путь к файлу 1Cv8.cf 
> Дальше действовать как обычно при обновлении.
> 
> Проверенно неоднократно. Я таким образом обновлял базы через 10-15 релизов.
> Удачи!


Это крайне некорреткно как делать правильно и почему нельзя написано здесь http://cheapupdate1c.ru/index.php/ob...1c-kluch-reliz

----------


## avm3110

> Проверенно неоднократно. Я таким образом обновлял базы через 10-15 релизов.


Ну это довод из серии - "Перебегать дорогу на красный свет - можно, я так уже 5 лет бегаю". Т.е. то, что ты делаешь уже не в первый раз и неоднократно - не является показателем, что тот, что сделает так же не отгребёт серьезные проблемы (и это ещё хорошо, если квалификация пострадавшего позволит минимизировать потери)

----------


## vawd

> Ну например я за 10 лет работы с 8-кой - с таким лично никогда не сталкивался (хотя число выгрузок за это время за десяток тысяч перевалило точно) . Что делаю не так? Может у вас есть личный пример, что после корректной выгрузки в dt, обратно dtшник загрузить не получилось?


У меня есть личный пример (8 лет с 8-кой)  :)

---------- Post added at 07:47 ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 ----------




> Я таким образом обновлял базы через 10-15 релизов.


Это грозит следующим: когда какой-то реквизит подлежит удалению, например, "Рекв", он переименовывается в "УдалитьРекв". При обновлении на новый релиз может появиться другой реквизит, например, "РеквNew", в коде обновления на релиз прописывается перенос данных из "УдалитьРекв" в "РеквNew", после чего "УдалитьРекв" в дальнейшем удаляется и остается только новый "РеквNew". Представим ситуацию, когда был реквизит "Рекв", черед 10 обновлений появился реквизит "РеквNew", а вот "УдалитьРекв" попало между релизами. Что произойдёт, что перенесётся? Ничего. "РеквNew" будет пустой.

----------

